# SSL Client-Zertifikat erzeugen-erstellen



## Mindwinder (9. November 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich beabsichtige mich aus einem Debian System via openssl mit einem SSL Server zu verbinden. Zu diesem Zweck wurden mir zwei txt dateien RSA Private Key und Certificate übersandt. Die Verbindung soll schließlich irgendwie über 
openssl s_client socket -cert pfad/zu/xyz.pem -CApath pfad/zu/CA 
erfolgen.
Habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt vorgehen muß, um z.B. die Datei xyz.pem zu erzeugen. Einfach die TXT Datei umbenennen kanns ja nicht sein, zudem brauch ich ja auch den Private Key sicherlich für irgendetwas. Hoffe es weiß jemand Rat.

Nette Grüße,

Mindwinder


----------



## ishino (9. November 2006)

Du kannst ein "PEM" mit openssl req ... generieren, siehe man page oder hier: http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/

Davon mal abgesehen: openssl s_client stellt zwar eine Verbindung zu einem SSL-Server her, aber das benutzt man eigentlich nur zum Testen. Aufgrund Deiner Frage zu dem Thema glaube ich aber kaum, daß Du irgendwas testen willst (oder kannst)...


----------



## Mindwinder (9. November 2006)

Hmmm,
auf der Seite steht doch, das ich zum connect die s_client option nutzen kann/soll
http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#cs-www

die Option req erzeugt mir zwar ein PEM, aber ich muß doch irgendwie das mir übersandte Certificat und den dazugehörigen Privat Key nutzen, um die Verbindung zu dem Server, welcher mir diese beiden Datein gesandt hat aufzubauen und zu verschlüsseln, oder liege ich da total falsch? 
Mal anders gefragt, wie erstelle ich eine SSL Verbindung zu einem Server der für mich  einen Private Key und ein Certificat als txt Datei dieser Art erstellt hat:

-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
...
-----END CERTIFICATE-----

-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
...
-----END RSA PRIVATE KEY-----

? 

Netten Gruß,

Mindwinder


----------

